# "New" Beetle to be introduced April 18th Worldwide



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen announced today that they will officially unveil the next generation Beetle on April 18th during a 24 hour event starting in Shanghai, China, then moving on to Berlin, Germany and finally in New York City. In partnership with MTV, VW will pull out all the stops with headliner Black Eyed Peas playing in New York...

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It sounds a bit cheesy to me, honestly- but that's because they're involving MTV and the awful Black-Eyed Peas. I guess they want this to be the hip new car for teens?

I'm still holding out to see what they've come up with before deciding how I feel about it. I'm getting mixed signals, though.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

based on the pictures i have seen i am very interested to see how this car does. i like the body shape a lot better then the NB but the few pictures i have seen show the front side markers at a very awquard angle so i hope they have fixed this.

while including mtv is cheesy, i have a feeling VW will be pushing this car big on the teenager/young girl community and mtv is a good place to start. :thumbup:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

With the 2.0T it has potential.


----------



## pheall (Jul 16, 2009)

KahviVW said:


> With the 2.0T it has potential.


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Interested by the turbo models and more customisability, a la Mini.


----------



## Felicity (Apr 12, 2010)

*I feel a mid-life crisis coming on...*

During my first mid-life crisis, I bought a pre-owned 2002 NB turbo 5sp. I loved it. I wanted the diesel but was more interested in performance than economy. Anyhow, I still had kids at home and too many dogs so when the economy dictated ONE CAR per person, I sold it. It also never handled as well as I hoped. If they come out with a sport model that handles (I now have Passat 3.6 4mo wagon which is awesome) and gets great mileage, when that ole Passat gets too many miles, the kids will be gone, the doggies will fit somehow, and I'll be on board! (P.S. Beau has a JSW TDI and we are looking at a pre-owned Rabbit/Golf for the teenagers so we are clearly a VW family anyhow).


----------



## grocer (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the flatter, more retro doors and roof...but the fascias have just looked tacked on, withholding full judgment until the production car shows up for that reason...2.0T with manual will be an easy sell to me in two or three years if the fascias look as good as the rest of the car.

Hate the rollout but, meh, not going to lose the diehard VW people but it might get new people interested in the brand...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

So when does the new forum section get added to Vortex? And what will it be called?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

any leaked photos or spy shots out there on the web?


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

the black eyed peas or MTV wont get me interested in it. But it will bring in a newer younger generation of teen mom's and snookie wanna bee's.

cant wait to see it.


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

*BEPs are bad for VW*



they're involving MTV and the awful Black-Eyed Peas. I guess they want this to be the hip new car for teens? .[/QUOTE said:


> My 18yr old nephew avoids products attached to the world popular, yet still horrible BEPs.
> Smart kids know the BEPs are as corny as they come. Bad choice by the VW marketing department.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Haynie said:


> Smart kids know the BEPs are as corny as they come. Bad choice by the VW marketing department.


Agreed, but VW probably isn't marketing this car to me. If they were, it'd be on Adult Swim with some obscure band that me and only 22 other people in the world have heard of.

All in all, VW is going for coverage... which they will get with BEP and MTV.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

no black eyed peas, DUBSTEP


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

dankvwguy said:


> based on the pictures i have seen i am very interested to see how this car does. i like the body shape a lot better then the NB but the few pictures i have seen show the front side markers at a very awquard angle so i hope they have fixed this.


Actually those were "bumper covers" they had on The Beetle


----------



## tumbleweed1971 (Mar 30, 2008)

*new new beetle introduction*

black eyed peas are not young anymore, are they? so, i don't get the mtv/bep launch either. they want to increase their market? then, bring on the polo, the other sporty models w/ tdi, nice handling, etc. eager to hand my wifes nb in for a new new one. this better be good, or we might go with a mini........we already have 6 vdubs.


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

Black eyed peas are totally out :thumbdown: MTV too!
But I think that VW wants to increase their market.

First appearance with Oprah mommy market and then MTV teen's market.
the other market is cached with the previous owners and new engines.

I think that is a good market strategy for VWOA.

We see more moms and teens with beetles.

:laugh:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Can't there be 1 sneak peak of this car? I'm craving a new Eos but this car is keeping me from buying. Can't wait to see the new Beetle.


----------



## Spooge (Apr 29, 2005)

Blah, Black Eyed Peas. New body style will be good for the sales, but I won't be buying one until it comes with a rear mounted boxster engine :laugh:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

seriously tho... look at how bad they sucked at superbowl  they are so...."2 thousand and late"....


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

It will be interesting to see how VW's network of crappy dealerships will handle this "customization" ala Mini, it's bad enough to go to my local dealer and find brochures on the new model year vehicles. Something that's not a problem when you walk into a Ford, Toyota or etc. dealership. I'm still waiting to see how my local Chrysler dealer, which will be a Fiat dealership very soon will handle the 500 roll out.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VertigoGTI said:


> Agreed, but VW probably isn't marketing this car to me. If they were, it'd be on Adult Swim with some obscure band that me and only 22 other people in the world have heard of.


Hahahahaha!!! Me too. I'd love to see some marketing with The Venture Brothers. That would be classic. And a poor use of marketing money. Which would make it more classic.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Actually those were "bumper covers" they had on The Beetle


^^^^^^^

This guy knows, because he works for VW (sarcasm) 

:facepalm:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Me too. I'd love to see some marketing with The Venture Brothers. That would be classic. And a poor use of marketing money. Which would make it more classic.


We need a second season of Frisky Dingo. The Beetle can replace the Scion TC.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> the awful Black-Eyed Peas.


This... why? They are so played out right now. Looking forward to the car though :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Njaneer said:


> It will be interesting to see how VW's network of crappy dealerships will handle this "customization" ala Mini, it's bad enough to go to my local dealer and find brochures on the new model year vehicles. Something that's not a problem when you walk into a Ford, Toyota or etc. dealership. I'm still waiting to see how my local Chrysler dealer, which will be a Fiat dealership very soon will handle the 500 roll out.


The Sopranos and Tony will lead the charge... the German Pope will bless the first 500 buyers!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

FAIL :banghead:
why do the Germans get *2MANYDJ'S* and New York is stuck with the fvcking *"Black Eye Cheese"*


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Actually those were "bumper covers" they had on The Beetle


Actually, this guy IS right. You don't have to work for VWoA to have a brain... which apparently some people don't have. There is NO chance in this world that any company would put their old bumpers, headlights, taillights, marker lights, air dams, etc on a ground-up new model. Working for VW is not a requirement to know this. What we've seen is NOT the new Beetle. As is the case with any new model, the new version of the car being tested is called a "mule" and appears often disguised as an old model. VW has done this with every Jetta and Golf in recent memory, and those "covers" prove that VW has used the same trick with the Beetle. Have no fear. The silhouette will be the same, but the front and rear end styling has yet to be revealed. 

I'm curious to see the final product, mainly because it has been stated that VW pays tribute to the early Beetle prototypes. This news scares the Hell out of me. I dare anyone to Google Beetle Prototype if you don't know what they look like... high-mounted headlights on the top of the fenders, narrow mounted headlights on the hood instead of the fenders, a hood that doesn't extend to the bumper, a rear hood that blocks the rear window, etc. None of those design aspects seem like they would make the new car look better. I'm hoping that the writer of the description just meant an early model production Beetle, not the prototype. I could handle cues from the early Beetles, but the prototypes were ugly.


----------



## Junius Spencer (Aug 15, 2009)

Will the "new" Beetle have the same lame rear suspension set-up as the Jetta VI? They share the same platform, right?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Found this on a blog by someone who claims to have seen the car:









From here:
http://www.burlappcars.com/2011/04/2012-vw-beetle-reveal-coming-soon.html


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

There's been undisguised sightings


















And it look like BMW is right on VWs heels with the upcoming launch of the New Mini. Here's a slighty disguised leak


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

has covers on the bumpers and is you look at the body line near the fender its off from the sketch.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

aoj2108 said:


> There's been undisguised sightings


Those prototypes are disguised. The front and rear clips (lights, bumpers, grilles) are covered with the current model's clips. 



aoj2108 said:


> And it look like BMW is right on VWs heels with the upcoming launch of the New Mini. Here's a slighty disguised leak


That's the new Mini Coupe. It only seats two people and it's going to be pricey so it's not a _direct _Beetle competitor.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nexus said:


> has covers on the bumpers and is you look at the body line near the fender its off from the sketch.


Someone mentioned something earlier about the bumper covers but I didn't know it was these photos. Now that you mention it it does look like a very good disguise to resemble the current model. I figured it would be stupid to carry over the same headlights and taillights. :sly:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This (very well done) rendering was posted to newbeetle.org:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

This is the most accurate sketch of the "new" Beetle. Trust me.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LindsayLowhan said:


> This is the most accurate sketch of the "new" Beetle. Trust me.


No fair! Share with the rest of the class.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> This is the most accurate sketch of the "new" Beetle. Trust me.


You expect people to trust you with a SN like that?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

skinny fronts and wide rears ? i hope im not imagining things


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nexus said:


> skinny fronts and wide rears ? i hope im not imagining things


1. It's a rendering
2. The front wheels are turning left, so less of the width of the tire is showing
3. It's a rendering
4. Artists tend to enhance certain elements to make the image more dynamic
5. It's a rendering

:laugh:


----------



## granmas 1.8t (Mar 21, 2008)

Well there you have it. So ,much for the"Final Edition Beetle" jokes on you for buying one.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*2011 Beetle*

Give us a version like the *Golf R*: *AWD* w/*260* hp and the matching accessories.


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

Junius Spencer said:


> Will the "new" Beetle have the same lame rear suspension set-up as the Jetta VI? They share the same platform, right?


As a car that sells mostly in the US and has traditionally been purchased based on aesthetics rather than performance, my gut reaction is that it will be lame as VWs US-oriented models have been lame, not just lame, worst-in-class lame.

On the other hand, assuming that the Jetta is its platform mate; the 2.0t version _may_ have the independent rear. For at least 5 years now I've been hearing about this car, the VWoA employees that I know describe the styling as very "356-like" and the word is that they are trying to make the car "sportier" and appeal to both men and women(though the Oprah and MTV launch strategies seem to indicate the exact opposite). Then there are the rumors of the _next _generation car sharing the mid engine platform with the future small Porsche and the Audi R4....so it seems as if anything is possible. 

I'll check-in on the 18th or shortly thereafter to see what the car looks like and what the specs are; however it turns out, it will at least be interesting.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

CA Solt said:


> Give us a version like the *Golf R*: *AWD* w/*260* hp and the matching accessories.


lets hope we get the 2.0t first, and after a while we can do awd conversions from salvaged golf R's


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

windsorblue said:


> As a car that sells mostly in the US and has traditionally been purchased based on aesthetics rather than performance, my gut reaction is that it will be lame as VWs US-oriented models have been lame, not just lame, worst-in-class lame.
> 
> On the other hand, assuming that the Jetta is its platform mate; the 2.0t version _may_ have the independent rear. For at least 5 years now I've been hearing about this car, the VWoA employees that I know describe the styling as very "356-like" and the word is that they are trying to make the car "sportier" and appeal to both men and women(though the Oprah and MTV launch strategies seem to indicate the exact opposite). Then there are the rumors of the _next _generation car sharing the mid engine platform with the future small Porsche and the Audi R4....so it seems as if anything is possible.
> 
> I'll check-in on the 18th or shortly thereafter to see what the car looks like and what the specs are; however it turns out, it will at least be interesting.


I _swear_ I read a post from Jamie that all versions of the Beetle will have IRS. VW really wants this model to compete with MINI performance-wise, and beat MINI in terms of rear seat room and cargo capacity.

We'll see in about a week I guess.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

poor man's porsche


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

The 2012 Beetles underpinnings will be based upon a MK6 GTI. No fear.:thumbup:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> The 2012 Beetles underpinnings will be based upon a MK6 GTI. No fear.:thumbup:


Nice, but I doubt that someone in the market for a GTI would opt for a Beetle. But I guess I should hold my tongue 'til after the unveiling.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

I hope we don't have to wait four or five years for the convertible. I'm hoping for a real leather interior too, xenons, TDI in the convertible in the US...wishful thinking.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

I really hope it is none of these images. I really HATE the New Beetle, it looks like 5 balls cut in half. All those look just the same, just with a lower roof line and some body lines on what were plain panels. :screwy:

Guess I'll just have to wait and see what they release on MTV.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I _swear_ I read a post from Jamie that all versions of the Beetle will have IRS. VW really wants this model to compete with MINI performance-wise, and beat MINI in terms of rear seat room and cargo capacity.
> 
> We'll see in about a week I guess.


The 2.0T models will get the IRS for sure. Base models may not. All will be revealed next week.

-jamie


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The 2.0T models will get the IRS for sure. Base models may not. All will be revealed next week.
> 
> -jamie


And that's the only one I care about. 

Side note: do you like, get an alert or something anytime someone posts your name?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> And that's the only one I care about.
> 
> Side note: do you like, get an alert or something anytime someone posts your name?


Beyond that even... the moment you log onto VwVortex, your thoughts are transmitted to the ECU.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

LindsayLowhan said:


> This is the most accurate sketch of the "new" Beetle. Trust me.




Hi all.

Greetings from London town!

I've been following the various NB related blog sites for a long time but unfortunately never got to posting in any of them till recently. The sudden change due to the upcoming replacement for the Beetle!

The reason why I have been inspired to start writing about the 2012 bug in earnest is that I find this new (re-re) interpretation of my favourite conveyance extremely enigmatic. Especially in how it seems, by inference to channel the original Type 1 of the '40's in particular. 

As we all know, over the past three years or so there have been many renderings and speculations, most of them whacky and even hideous, but one particular render, IMHO, stands out to be the most prescient of the lot, which actually happens to be the one "LindsayLowhan" has identified above. I noted this in a previously posted detailed analysis of the mule photos on other NB sites (See one of my original post here: http://www.newbeetle.org.uk/justbuggin2/showthread.php?t=16170&page=4)

I will also repost it here for convenience.

I hope its not too long.......





Regards

VVWerk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Check the headlight out. Now the existing bumper and camo show a single round lense but if you look closely it appears there is another sphere with a bulb (possibly city light) or blinker to the right of the larger headlamp. Just like the rest of the VW line I'm happy to say I'm 90% sure the headlights will be smoked on the new New Beetle as well. :beer: A few more days and we will see!!! :beer:


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Check the headlight out. Now the existing bumper and camo show a single round lense but if you look closely it appears there is another sphere with a bulb (possibly city light) or blinker to the right of the larger headlamp. Just like the rest of the VW line I'm happy to say I'm 90% sure the headlights will be smoked on the new New Beetle as well. :beer: A few more days and we will see!!! :beer:


Good catch _LindsayLowhan_, I must say that light cluster looks amazingly detailed/complex! It seems that tiny spotlight like "sphere" is mounted on a protruding gantry of some sort. In general I find the headlight detail particularly confusing, like those chrome polished "eyelids" subtly peeking out over the top of the large lenses for instance?

:what:


As you said, all shall soon be revealed.......

:beer:


VWWerk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Found this rendering:











As a graphic design nerd, I thought these were pretty cool too:


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

I am wishing the roof is more flat. 'renderings' still looks a bit 'roundish' to me.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Not sure if this is actual VW marketing or just fan created:










Another interesting rendering:


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

^^^Still Looks Like A Chick Car!^^^


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*It's a Beetle. But which one? I'd hit the 3rd one!*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Not sure if this is actual VW marketing or just fan created:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:what:

WoW, very enigmatic indeed! I need to perform an AWACS scan and validate this one........

Well done _silverspeedbuggy_.




VWWerk


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Convertible & R-Model*



NeoAtreides said:


> I hope we don't have to wait four or five years for the convertible. I'm hoping for a real leather interior too, xenons, TDI in the convertible in the US...wishful thinking.


According to the German mag, the soft top will arrive towards the end of 2012. Also mentioned is the R version with 275PS (271HP). 



silverspeedbuggy said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Why doesn't VW make the beetle under the same basic philosophy as the original. A car that is 1/3 of the price of it's closest competitor. This beetle will sell initially especially with teenage hype or will it?? I wonder how VW comes up the idea that they are going to build a car and then price is above it's intended market... Silly VW when will you learn to listen to the people. What a concept!! People's car for the people. I still love vw just wish you'd tap into your roots more. eace: 

Thank you VW for another great blunder!


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> volkswagen_beetle_preview_rendering.jpg


Oooohhhhhh. Looks promising.


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

aoj2108 said:


> There's been undisguised sightings


VW is trying to fool you into thinking that... you need to visit other forums. When VW was testing the Jetta VI, they used the entire body from the Jetta V--but the B-pillar was massive, multiple inches wider than it should have been on a normal Jetta V, to accommodate the larger Jetta VI chassis. VW has used this trick for every new model release; every time a new model comes out, they test using either models covered completely with camo, or they go even further and use existing body panels from the old model. Those pictures definitely do not show use the new front or rear clips; the 2012 Beetle IS disguised.


----------



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

LindsayLowhan said:


> This is the most accurate sketch of the "new" Beetle. Trust me.


it has a very mini+porshe-esiq look about it....... hmmm i wonder if an RSi could be in the works.....


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*RSi MK2: The power of 5?*



TANGO DOWN said:


> it has a very mini+porshe-esiq look about it....... hmmm i wonder if an RSi could be in the works.....


I was hoping that very same thing, and there does seem to be a distant rumour about such a possibility:



> The latest from the Volkswagen bunker in Wolfsburg is that the second-generation New Beetle (henceforth to be known mercifully as 'Beetle') is officially dropping its towel to the floor at the Shanghai Motor Show in April. Whooda thunk it just five years ago? The Beetle is an American pop phenomenon, and it smarts a bit to have lost even that cachet to the all-powerful Chinese venue.
> 
> Early word on the Beetle is that it is dynamically far sportier than the outgoing matzoh-ball built exclusively for people desperate for cutesy-ness and absolute symmetry. Oh, yes, and rear passengers without heads.
> 
> ...


Full thread located here at _*Autoblog*_.

If true, I might have to move to a country that drives on the right!

:laugh:



VWWerk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

If we get a Beetle R I can guarantee it won't have the inline-5 turbo. Look for a revised version of the 2.0T with 250-265hp similar to the Scirocco R. 

The red car above is actually pretty close but it has a new style single round headlamp (not the small-large setup in the rendering of the red one above). The new car is longer and wider and lower and dynamically looks more substantial and lower to the ground. 19" wheels with 235 rubber fit no problem in the wheel wells. In fact VW will have a 19" optional wheel from what we heard. Expect the interior to evolve quite a bit and have nice materials and a few retro touches here and there. 

This new Beetle is dynamically much sportier than the current one. I think you'll all be a little surprised when you see it in person. I'll have official first hand impressions on Monday.

-jamie


----------



## YQTYYZ (Jul 13, 2001)

I currently drive an '08 Beetle, and although my next car isn't a NB, I'll always follow the NB closely.

Can't wait for the 18th!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Will the car(s) at the NYC event stick around for the NYIAS, too?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm not so sure. VW lost the styling plot a while back. Shortly thereafter, they lost the substance. If you're not interested in a Golf or GTI, VW has little to offer. Very little.

Necrosis.



windsorblue said:


> I'll check-in on the 18th or shortly thereafter to see what the car looks like and what the specs are; however it turns out, it will at least be interesting.


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

Tomorrow needs to come sooner.


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't wait for tomorrow to see this new bug. I was reading vw's beetle blog today and it makes this note of the last new beetle: “The engine’s in the front but its heart’s in the same place.” While we can’t disclose the exact location of the 2012 Beetle’s heart, rest assured that yours will race when you see it. So is this thing rear engined??? I will soil my britches if it is!


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

liteoff said:


> ... So is this thing rear engined??? I will soil my britches if it is!


I strongly suspect it will maintain the front engine, front wheel drive formula. However, I'm also very excited to see the final product and final specs! :beer:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

liteoff said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow to see this new bug. I was reading vw's beetle blog today and it makes this note of the last new beetle: “The engine’s in the front but its heart’s in the same place.” While *we can’t disclose the exact location of the 2012 Beetle’s heart*, rest assured that yours will race when you see it. So is this thing rear engined??? I will soil my britches if it is!


Went to a public school, did ya? A little comprehension breakdown, there. :sly:

How do you get from a copywriter's funky prose playing with people's fond memories of cars last sold here in the '70s (regarding the *heart* of the Beetle) to a rear-engined new New Beetle (or just 2012 Beetle, or whatever they're going to call it tomorrow?) :laugh:


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

According to a video stream from MTV, it looks like the reveal in Shanghai will begin at 1:30 pm CEST, which I believe is 4:30 AM Pacific, is that right? If so, I'll be able to check it out shortly after I wake up tomorrow morning


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

The embargo on photos and information is at 8:00am EST Monday morning. I'd be shocked if the photos didn't leak out before then, but we'll see.

-jamie


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

So is this it?????


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

boraIV333 said:


> So is this it?????



Nope. That's a photoshop based on the Ragster. Note the roofline and doors.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw the car a week ago and I can say that this is 90% accurate. Very Very close!




[email protected] said:


>


----------



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

Motor trend post on It 
http://m.motortrend.com/roadtests/hatchbacks/1104_2012_volkswagen_beetle_first_look/index.html

I'm 100% sure this is it because they waited till today the 18th to post it.


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

I loooove it!!!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

I think the render in red above looks better than the real thing.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/hatchbacks/1104_2012_volkswagen_beetle_first_look/


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Pictures look okay but I guess I will wait and see the real deal to make a decision. It still has the chick look to it. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

it looks very panamerica-isq........ gotta say handsome though. i like the longer front on it like the orig..... very volkswagen, volkswagen :thumbup:


----------

